# Some more horses I am interested in



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are some more horses that I have found that I like... please tell me what you think of them::

Castanet Classifieds - Standardbred gelding
-- I like him alot, and he is only $700!!!!!!!

Belgian Horse for Sale in Logan Lake, British Columbia
--- and make sure you look at the videos.. I really like him too 

So, just give me your feedback on both of them.. I'd love to hear what you think..

Also, this is what I look for in a horse::
Age= 5-12 yrs old
Gender= Mare or Gelding
Height= 15+hh
Build= of horse is around 15hh, I like more stocky build, but taller, doesnt matter, as long as not skinny
Price range= $1000-$2500
Discipline= English/Western/Bareback/Jumping/Pleasure Riding 

Thanks for ur help


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

The Standardbred looks funny... idk why just something about his head.

I like the Belgian. He is really cute and looks really smooth to ride.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

1st one is just impossible to critique from the pic. 2nd one is very cute, he looks like having pretty long back though.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I really like the Belgian, if you're willing to put the training into him so he can reach his full potential, but he's waaaay overpriced. Belgians are a dime a dozen, just check out any auction, and this one is hot and unregistered. If they'll take less money I'd look into him.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Eventer89-- I don't see anything wrong with it.. lol.. its what most standardbreds look like.. also, I could care less about the horses' appearance
Also, thanks  I like the Belgian too

Kitten_Val-- he is cute.. appearance isnt a biggie 

EternalSun-- Thanks, I think he is overpriced too.. maybe around $1600??

Thanks for your responses  
Also, I am really short on money.. so i am leaning towards the standardbed.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't really tell anything from the avaible pics, do they have any better ones?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I know standardbreds are usually sweethearts. Ask for more pics, but if you really like him and no health issues, I'd say go for it.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I like the standard bred, especially for only $700!! Go for it


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. Also, I am only 13, so I need to save up lots more money to be able to pay for him, hay, boarding..etc.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what I could do to earn money fast?

Also, about how much would it cost for the 1st year of keeping a horse?

If I earn the money, and are ready before he sells, I will go check him out in person, and try riding him. But. I really need the money... ideas??

I need about $1500 more money to start with... but I need to do somehing that earns money constantly... here are some of my ideas::

-make jewellery and sell at market every week
-pet sit(I am going to be posting posters around)
-dog walk
-exercise horses for people when they don't have the time (lunging, riding)
-do more chores around the house to earn money..

But, one slightt problem.. we live in a small neighborhood, and noone needs any babysitting or dog walking;... and i cant drive to other towns.. maybe i could just do some odd jobs or something...

Thaanks for all ur guy's help, and if u could help me a bit more that would be great!! but, if not, its okay, i appreciate what you have done already


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

The standardbred is available for lease, so I would go with that if I were you. I'm sure you know, but horses are crazy exspensive, and at 13 without a steady income, its not easy to try on your own. If you have your parents to back you up in case you don't have money for board one month, or vet costs in case of an emergency, then thats ok. But if not, then I think you should stick to partboarding/leasing at most right now.
But, I love standarbreds! And I love their big heads. If it were myself, I'd go with the standardbred if he was healthy and sound.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hm-hmmm... I agree with the above poster, did you think about partial lease? Horses are VERY expensive (if taken care properly meaning vet, farrier, quality food, etc.). Frankly I didn't realize it myself until I dive into the ownership. I don't regret though, but I'm not 13 either. Lol! 
I'm not trying to talk you away or scare you, but you have to fully understand what it'll be money-wise. 

In my area (yours may be much cheaper) the cheapest lease (no ring, no barn, I believe even no grain or just once) is $175/month, + dewormer every 2 month, + trim every 2 month ($40/horse), + teeth once a year ($80/horse), + all shots and coggins (whatever it is) - total extra ~$1000 (besides the monthly board), and if there is an emergency then it's just OMG!... 

You may negotiate the boarding. In my area many barns are looking for the helper or working student (to do chores in barn and/or exersize the horses) in exchange for the board. You may stop by barns in your area and suggest that. My only concern is you being 13 yo most probably noone will take a responsibility for you to work with horses (because you easily can be hurt and then your parents can sue the barn). As for other ways to make money... Nothing come to my mind because of your age. Sorry.
Are your parents willing to help you with money?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for your guys' feedback. 
My parents are willing to help me with the money a little bit. 
They just don't want to be paying for it all. 
I am saving up for $2000, before I buy a horse, so I can cover other costs.

Also, I totally forgot that the standardbred can be leased! Maybe I should do that for a couple months, so I can see if I really like him, and so i have time to save more money.

One thing, I have never leased before.. so I don't really know what is involved..
Would I be in charge of vet bills and farrier and such, or would the owner... and say the horse had a emergency, would I have to pay for it?
Also, would I have to board the horse somewhere myself? Because, if I had to.. it would just be all the same costs as if I owned it...  

But, I don't know anything about leasing.. so ya.. please help me there...
I have figured out how to make the money, but now I just need to get to work. Also, next year I will be 14 yrs old, so I can get a real job. 

Also, I have owned a horse before, so I know the costs involved... but thanks,, I just wanted to check to be sure i wasnt missing anything 

Oh, I almost forgot to show u.. I found a nice boarding place about 10 mins from my house... I don't know how much it costs a month, but I will email them and ask. Here is the link ::: Castanet Classifieds - Pasture Board Near Vernon
It has always been my dream to have a horse in a huge grassy field to gallop through and enjoy.. I would much prefer it over a stable. They get fed hay in winter only, so it shouldnt cost too much for summer, spring.. It is like 700 acres though.. so if I went to catch my horse, I would have to get a dune buggy or something to find it  and, if I wanted to lunge my horse, it would be hard with all the other horses standing around, getting in the way.

Ya, so thanks for the feedback. and if you can give more that would be great


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, also, I just read on the standardbreds ad, that it is only a 1/2 lease, so I would have to go there to ride it a couple times a week... but I would prefer not to do that.. cause my parents would say that I can go ride the lesson horses instead... and the standardbred is about 25 min car drive away, my parents wouldnt wanna do that a few times a week  So my only option is buying.. unless I find a diff horse that is closer or I can move it to my own boarder to lease...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

horseluver50 said:


> One thing, I have never leased before.. so I don't really know what is involved..
> Would I be in charge of vet bills and farrier and such, or would the owner... and say the horse had a emergency, would I have to pay for it?
> Also, would I have to board the horse somewhere myself? Because, if I had to.. it would just be all the same costs as if I owned it...


Actually you brought a great point that you may want to try him too before buying. You just never know - may be you two won't click. Or may be you'll fall in love with him and the owner will be willing to negotiate even more. 

In any case - good luck with him!
I did partial lease in my area (it's NOT a cheap one  ) on 15 years old jumper. I paid $200/month riding 2 or 3 times a week (the full lease was $250/month unlimited riding, but I'm lazy lol!). No vet, no farrier, no boarding fees - those were all owner's expenses. I also was allowed to use the owners saddle/bridle. It was a VERY nice jumping barn (board >$500/month, indoor arena, 2 outdoors, you name it). 

Here is an example of "lease" in one of the show barns in MD: Equi-Lease Program at Columbia Horse Center 

Just to be safe I'd go with the contract (I did one with the owner of the barn, actually, not owner of the horse), which stated what I'm paying for and how much I can ride.


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm not sure how close these guys are to Vernon but if you'd like to look at other Standardbreds look here:
Greener Pastures - Greener Pastures

Good luck with your search!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you kitten_Val for the all the leasing info. )

Thanks Chausser for posting the link. I have looked there before, but looks like there is new ones  I will check it out


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, I found one moreDD hehe...

Koda
he seems great.. what do u think??


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Koda is very cute!

I'm just wondering... Do you have rescues in the area? May be some have standardbreds (since you seem to be very attached to the breed  ). If that's a case you may ask them to allow you to take care of the horse while it's in rehab. I know some people do it this way and it works.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

We have a few rescues in our area, I don't love standardbreds, but i like those two... I like pretty much any breed of horse... 

Umm.. I just went to the adoption forms and stuff for Koda... looks like a BIG hassle to adopt a horse... u have to go see it.. then fill out a 10 page form... then they read it,,, then u go back there and see the horses again... then they quiz u.. then they send u home, then they send u some shelter thingy, then u go make a decision... omg.. sounds too complicated for me 

I will stick with the first standardbred I showed u for now


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is another one Castanet Classifieds - Percheron/Appendix
she seems like the most perfect horse EVER! At least what the owners wrote sounds like my perfect horse... except there is one problem... she is $2300 !
I can't afford that.. and if i finally saved up that much somehow.. she would be sold by then..


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, I forgot.. here are some pictures for u to critique on the appendix/percheron:::


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think the Belgian would be too much horse for you. Not only with his size, but he's still green and looks like he needs more schooling. If you're new to horse ownership, you need a really quiet, reliable horse. The Standardbred looks like he would be better, both size and temperament-wise. If you're short on money, leasing him would probably be a better option. The last thing you want to do is go out and buy a horse and not be able to afford him a few months down the road.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I think the Belgian would be too much horse for you. Not only with his size, but he's still green and looks like he needs more schooling.


Actually, he is not too big.. lol.. I am about 5`7. And, it didn`t say he was green on the ad, it just stated that he needs someone to boost his confidence. 



> If you're new to horse ownership, you need a really quiet, reliable horse.


Actually, I am not brand new .. I have owned a horse before.. 



> If you're short on money, leasing him would probably be a better option. The last thing you want to do is go out and buy a horse and not be able to afford him a few months down the road.


I actually cant lease him. It`s only a half lease.. so ya.. and that would suck to have to sell the horse.. thats why im saving up money beforehand


----------

